# This Weekends Project** FINISHED PICTURES**



## longbowdave1 (Aug 15, 2010)

i was tinkering with building a one piece recurve this weekend. i have begun the shaping and sanding of the riser, lot's more to sand, but i hope to have her ready for spraying on the finish by mid week. she's got a padauk and bocote riser with black glass. just an old school recurve for target practice, i'm not giving up hunting with the longbows!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 15, 2010)

Simplistic, I like simplicity.

Looking forward to seeing the finished bow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 15, 2010)

here's where i stopped today.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks al! my nephew has been finding a few old recurves and buying them. he wants to stop out and shoot them so maybe i will give this one a try. it'a long, tall recurve, 62" and will finish up somewhere about 50 # at 28 ".


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice, can't wait to see the finish. Your work shops alot cleaner than my garage.


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice, 
good choice of colors in the Riser


----------



## yamapup (Aug 16, 2010)

I like the riser. Not a lot of unnecessary lumps and bumps in the riser. Pup


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks  for the nice comments. i wanted to keep it simple on the riser. many of the old recurves made by bear a others where very simple designs, yet they are favorites of the people that love the old recurves.


----------



## CallMaker (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh man Dave, that's lookin' like a winner for sure. I love those nice clean lines.

Ed


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 17, 2010)

Dave  im liking that recurve, i think its your best so far, any more updated pics ?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks ed and ky longbow,

 i will get back at the sanding of the bow tonight, pictures to follow!


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice work Dave, I like tha black glass!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 18, 2010)

chase,
 i think the black glass will really stand out against the riser colors when it's done. did a lot of sanding tonight and filed in the string grooves on the back ot the limbs. she's looking real good now. i pulled her back a few times while i had her strung, seems perty smooth with those long limbs! just a bit more sanding to do tomorrow and i should be spraying on the finish friday afternoon.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 19, 2010)

i'm i the process of spraying the bow right now. i should have some finished pictures by saturday >>>--------->


----------



## devolve (Aug 19, 2010)

looking forward to the pics dave!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 20, 2010)

*finished pictures*

well, here she is, all dressed up and ready to shoot tomorrow! 
 i whittled up a "broadhead medallion" for the side of the riser out of a genuine piece of washington state whitetail antler(thanks ed, aka callmaker). it's something i wanted to try for a while now. put a "bear hair rug rest" on with a calf hair strike plate,  i thought it would look nice with the "old school" styling of the curve and compliment the color scheme.

 62" amo
 51# @ 28"
 padauk and bocote riser
 hard maple limbs
 black glass
 black/white phenolic accents
 white phenolic tip overlays

here's the finished pics, sorry about the quality of the pics, major thunderstorms rolling through, and the lens fogged up a bit. it's some seriously humid air out there!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 20, 2010)

here they come...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 20, 2010)

more...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 20, 2010)

i hope you like it. i plan on flingin' some arrows from it tomorrow. i din't know if i would hunt with the curve, recurvedave1 just doesn't have the same ring to it!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 20, 2010)

Great looking bow Dave!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 20, 2010)

I want one!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks robert and rick. i'll know more after i shoot it tomorrow. i think it should "really fling an arra',as you like to say rick. this one is the proto type and it hasn't been cleared by the FDA yet! (FDA is for "flingin' da arrows").


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 20, 2010)

Just noticed something, 
Wow how did you manage to pull that off? 

Look at the wood grain around the Leather side plate! it almost matches the plate perfectly! 

Nice choice of woods there and congrats on getting the grains to cooperate


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 20, 2010)

when i was at the hardwoods supplier i saw this piece of bocote with great looking grain, it had a perfect row of growth rings running down the center of it. i cut the bocote accordingly and hoped it would center its self on the sight window and marked the riser block so i knew which end to make the top limb, you may see more of that grain in the unfinished pcture or the piece of bocote, i will have to go back and look myself. it came out dern close, even a broken clock is right twice a day!.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Super nice Dave! I like it a lot.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 21, 2010)

thank al, it's kinda growing on me.



 i just took the curve out back and let a few arrows fly from about 15 yards. i was surprised to hear how quiet it is. seems to have plenty of zip and it does draw nice and smooth. it seemed to like the same ol' cedar arrows that i use for the longbow. i may put the string noc on and try it again later this afternoon.

i have flung just a few arrows off of friends recurves over the past few years, but i have exclusively shot the longbows. never know, i may take this one for a walk in the woods one day this season???


----------



## WildWillie (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice looking bow! I really like the shape of the riser.


----------



## devolve (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice job!!


----------



## CallMaker (Aug 23, 2010)

Very nice Dave......good looking bow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks fellas. it shot real well at the 3-d shoot yesterday, i think it's a keeper.


----------



## jdrawdy (Aug 23, 2010)

looks good Dave


----------



## pine nut (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes sir! That is your best yet I think.  I like the colors and the riser too.  Good work.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 24, 2010)

I want one too!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 24, 2010)

john,
 the next curve i build is probably the one that my nephew helps me build for himself. he wants to make a little project out of it and add it to his newly growing bow collection. he wants to see how the bow building process is done.


----------

